# best steering wheel for PS3



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As the title says, Im after a steering wheel to run on my PS3 for games like Dirt 2, F1 2010 and GT5. I've looked at the Logitech Driving Forc GT but everywhere Argos, Amazon,Game are all sold out. Does anyone in-the-know know if these places will be getting more stock. Also are the more expensive wheel that much better?


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Simply put, yes the more expensive wheels are better. 

I have just bought a Fanatec GT2 and its awesome. I also have a Logitech G27 which I am thinking of sellling. The G27 is one of the best wheels on the market but I wanted the GT2 because its compatible on PS3, PC & 360!!!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

How do you rate the Logitech Driving Force GT and where can I buy one at the moment?


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never used one but I've heard good things about them.
I was going to get one before christmas but i refuse to pay over the odds for one.
Here is a list of places that have them but are selling them for up to £40 more then what they was before christmas
http://www.pric.co.uk/p10962


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't believe they are out if stock everywhere, Cheapeat fanatech is £150 +p&p
Just too much over the Logitech GT


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Ive heard very good reviews. Also consider the G25, predessor to the G27 and still a very good wheel


----------

